# Need an outlet - suggestions?



## Paperclip123 (Mar 8, 2012)

I've come to realize all of my old outlets for discussion and debate about things have become stifled by concerns for who's reading (Facebook, mailing lists, forums), or just friends that have moved away and are otherwise busy with family. So I thought it might be a good idea to create a new persona online and perhaps feel a little freer to ask questions, meet new people and just get out from under what feels like a stone. "I have no mouth and I must scream". I'll look for forums that relate to topics I already enjoy (music, movies, life, etc) but I thought someone here might have some suggestions for other active forums like this one. That 'stone' feels like depression and I need to get a more positive outlook started somehow.

thanks!


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

There are literally hundreds of thousands of forums out there you could join, depending on your interests. All you have to do is google whatever you're interested in and put 'forums' at the end.

If you're looking to make new friends, find an organization in your community. Softball teams, book clubs, bible studies. Just look in your local papers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paperclip123 (Mar 8, 2012)

Yup, I did think this was a non-starting thread. Thanks for the responses - eventually. ;-)
I suspect there were very few responses as really I gave no indication of my interests (didn't think that mattered, but maybe it does). I've started seeing a counselor and that's at least given me a good sounding board for my current strife (all the typical same stuff I see over and over here - I'm the Nice Guy that gives too much, wife has no respect for me, is tired from two kids, we never have sex yada yada). I know what I _have_ to do, but getting there has been so difficult as I have no energy and am just tired of it all. really tired. Perhaps with the nice weather and a more positive outlook on life I can be happier about everything I have. My energetic(!) kids, good job, home, and a companion that does at least seem to like being with me. Just not 'with me' in the biblical sense.


----------



## joshbjoshb (Jul 11, 2011)

Paperclip, here is some advice for you: it sounds like you are looking for a lot of support, and you are looking into those forums for people to support you. The sad truth is that not that many care about you anyways.

You have to stop excepting love and waiting for people on the street to hug you.. it ain't going to happen... just know that. I believe this is one of my big issues as a (former) nice guy and one that I came to recognize... you have to go through this life, trying to accomplish what you believe in, and sometimes people will also show you love.

This is true regarding your wife, your family, your friends.


----------

